# Remington RW1K77 Woes



## thumb

I bought this rifle a few years ago and never shot it until about 3 months ago. I was really surprised with the loud report almost like a .22 LR and since I live in the city, I did not shoot it again. I went to the range today to zero in the scope that came with the rifle and first shot was about 12" low. After I adjusted the scope I tried my second shot but this time it sounded like a dull thud unlike the 1st shot. I tried a few more and the same thing, THUD. It almost sounds like it's got a leak or something. After oiling the chamber about 20 more shots gave me a horrible group about 20" wide. I've shot many different air rifles in my life but this one has either a major problem or is just a horrible gun. BTW, I was using Crossman Pointed Premium Grade pellets, using a sandbag and the target was 25 yards out. Just to make sure it wasn't me, I got out my AR-15 and shot a 1" 10 round group at the same distance. Any suggestions on what might be making the rifle shoot this way and why it sounds as if it is really leaking pressure?


----------



## NCAG1

1st enlighten me on the type of action the gun is??? I assume by your post here a springer or maybe even a pmeumatic/multi-pumper????

If a springer and the one time you shot it and it sounded like that of a .22LR I would say possible dieseling ocurred. Then the thud sound could very well be a broken spring if before it had that synonymous "twang" report springers are known for.

That erratic group may suggest just that indeed.

You somewhat mechanically inclined you may want to open it up to check the spring condition.

If you have a pneumatic/multi-cocker you could have a compromised air tank that has a leak. But should not really be a dieseling issue there which happens with springers if over lubed in the chamber and not patched properly.


----------



## thumb

I would say it's a Springer because it just breaks down and you load it, no pumping required. I have a feeling the first time I shot it that it was what it was suppose to shoot like because it sounded strong and even had a bit of a recoil and they advertise it as shooting 1000 fps. Now it barely kicks at all and sounds like an old worn out BB gun. When I oiled it I followed the manual and gave it one drop of in the chamber so it shouldn't be over oiled. Here's a link
to the parts list that shows what the gun has. 
http://www.crosman.com/pdf/manuals/RW1K ... 20LIST.pdf


----------



## NCAG1

Okay looked it up you have a break barrel springer. The very loud crack more than likely dieseling which is a phenomenon with overlubing and oil getting into the chamber and at times between the piston seal and chamber where the pellet goes in and detonates from the heat build up of the piston release travel.

The broken sound I would almost bet you have a broken spring and it could be broken in a few places as well. Some springers will still fire with a broken spring and even with not much loss in fps at times as well.

I would open her up and check the spring to see if that is exactly what you have. Good luck and let us know the diagnosis.


----------



## thumb

Ok, will check it out as soon as I figure out how it comes apart. I would expect that no springs will go flying...I hope


----------



## NCAG1

thumb said:


> Ok, will check it out as soon as I figure out how it comes apart. I would expect that no springs will go flying...I hope


Go to Crosmans site and download the schematic of that gun which will give you the basis for breaking it down. Be careful when you do release the mainspring that drives the piston. Even if broken it is often times under pressure so you have to do it slowly and wear safety glasses just in case.

Good luck and I am curious to see if that is the issue. While you have it broke down I would wipe and clean and then relube the parts appropriately and even install a new piston seal for good measure. Be careful not to nick the seal when installing.

If you lived nearby I would say bring it over and I would show you how to do this and we could rebuild it. I suspect maybe for $25 you could rebuild with a new mainspring; piston seal; and get the proper tar/moly paste to lube her back and you will have a new rifle almost.

Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## thumb

NCAG1, it is a new gun even though I bought it a few years ago, I've only shot it about 20 times if that and that was yesterday. I guess sometimes new things do have problems so I'll check it out.


----------



## NCAG1

thumb said:


> NCAG1, it is a new gun even though I bought it a few years ago, I've only shot it about 20 times if that and that was yesterday. I guess sometimes new things do have problems so I'll check it out.


Who knows what could have happened in 2 years by sitting for the most part. It could have even passed QC from Crosman but had a small defect that went unaccounted for and took the few times shot past the QC firing to break. Remember we are talking mechanical items here that are subject to failures at times that do not make any sense. Happens every so often even with the likes of Air Arms and fine made German brand air rifles as well.


----------



## NCAG1

Oh BTW. I ordered recently from Crosman some parts for my M-Rod and they have a low flat shipping rate so if you need to order a new mainspring and piston seal they don't gouge for the most part. Only thing I experienced was it took about a week and a half to get shipped to me.

Reason I suggest a new piston seal as well they can tend to get nicked up when taking the gun apart even if your careful due to burrs and sharp edges on the gun. Good to have one on hand just in case if you know what I mean. Maybe order two and if the one on it is still in great condition I would replace just for the heck of it and keep the old one after cleaning it for any failures down the road.

I am an over compulsive when it comes to my guns if you could not tell 

Good luck.


----------



## thumb

I understand that new things can be bad, it's happened a few times with me, I was just letting you know it was not a worn out gun or had anything done to it even cleaning. Well, I may have dusted it off a couple times 

I'll go ahead and order those parts even if I don't need them I'm sure some day in the future they'll come in handy. Thanks for your input. :thumb:


----------



## thumb

Ordered the parts and even ordered 1 extra of each just for insurance. I'll let you know the outcome after I get the parts. I don't like taking things apart without the parts I need to replace. At 60 I sometimes forget how things go together!


----------



## NCAG1

thumb said:


> Ordered the parts and even ordered 1 extra of each just for insurance. I'll let you know the outcome after I get the parts. I don't like taking things apart without the parts I need to replace. At 60 I sometimes forget how things go together!


If you have a digital camera take pictures as you go to use as a reference! Little trick I learned over the years of messing things up!


----------



## thumb

Ahhh, you took that thought right out of my brain. I even did that when I had to move my TV and disconnect all those cables. :thumb:


----------



## NCAG1

thumb said:


> Ahhh, you took that thought right out of my brain. I even did that when I had to move my TV and disconnect all those cables. :thumb:


After not photographing things and totally disassembling them like an idiot I learned my lesson! 

Good luck and keep us posted as to the success.


----------



## thumb

Just wanted to update a little bit here. I have not received my parts yet but I did get a couple tins of Beemans(Crow-Magnum & Kodiak Match extra heavy) pellets and went to the range. The rifle seems to be shooting a lot better with these but still not as accurate as I think it should be but then maybe this particular model isn't that good. At about 25' I was able to group 10 shots in about a 5" circle which for me is horrible and I believe it's the rifle and not me. I did take a phone book that was about 1" thick and it went through that with no problem so I think the power is there. I do notice that the breech seal seems to be higher on one side than the other so maybe that's a problem. I'll update again once I get the parts in which should be sometime this week.


----------



## NCAG1

Keep us updated. If at 25 feet and your benched and still just under a 5" gtoup there is something wrong. At 8 yards roughly you should be pellet on pellet! :-?


----------



## thumb

Got the parts in today so sometime in the very near future I'll be taking the rifle apart to see what or if there is anything wrong. I think the first thing I'll do is replace the breech seal and then head out to the range to see if there is any difference. If not, then I'll continue to check out the spring and seal.

Oh, is there anything I should know about removing the breech seal and installing the new one or is it a simple job to do?


----------



## NCAG1

thumb said:


> Got the parts in today so sometime in the very near future I'll be taking the rifle apart to see what or if there is anything wrong. I think the first thing I'll do is replace the breech seal and then head out to the range to see if there is any difference. If not, then I'll continue to check out the spring and seal.
> 
> Oh, is there anything I should know about removing the breech seal and installing the new one or is it a simple job to do?


Breech seals are as easy as it gets. Make sure it is seated however.


----------



## thumb

It's been awhile but I'm ready to take this thing apart but looking at the picture and the parts list, it looks as though I need to take the entire barrel out of the stock and remove the back tube cover to replace the spring and seal. Am I correct on this and if I am, is there anything I need to be aware of going flying when I remove the barrel?


----------



## thumb

Got everything apart and found that the Back Spring Guide was broken. Looking at everything else seems to be good. Of course I didn't think to order this part so I'll have to order it and wait for it probably sometime after Christmas. Here's a pic of the broken piece.


----------

